# Forest Goat Parm



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep:thumbsup: Lightly sautée cube steak in olive oil...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Then top with marinara and cheese...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just popped it in the oven @ 425


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Better than cow....


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks great GK! Enjoy!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck to the yeah. Dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Heck to the yeah. Dinner tomorrow night!


I dusted em with Cavenders and flour before the sauté.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Oven? OVEN??? What did your egg say??? Blaspheme I tell ya!

Looks purty good brother...

I didn't post mine last night, but I had deer-ka-bobs!!! Some wrapped in cream cheese/bacon...the others plain!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good looking spread grouper!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

I was afraid to open this thread as the title looks an awful lot like Forest Goat Porn.


----------

